# Αλλόθρησκοι όλου του κόσμου ανατιναχτείτε!



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2016)

Προλετάριοι όλου του κόσμου ενωθείτε ήταν παλιά το σύνθημα αλλά μάλλον είναι πασέ πλέον…

…διότι αντί της αταξικής κοινωνίας μας προέκυψε «Νεομεσαίωνας» και έχουμε μπλέξει με ψυχοπαθείς όπως το Ισλαμικό Κράτος αλλά και άλλους.

Το 2003 σε μια διαφωνία που είχα με τον Ανδρέα Λοβέρδο ως φοιτητής του (δίδασκε συνταγματική ιστορία στη σχολή μου) άκουσα τη φράση «Δεν θα γίνεις ποτέ δημοσιογράφος, αυτά που λες δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ γιατί οι Αμερικάνοι θα τους λιώσουν!» γιατί υποστήριζα πως η εισβολή των ΗΠΑ στο Ιράκ, θα γεννούσε ένα ισλαμικό τέρας με απόλυτη διάθεση αντεκδίκησης προς τη Δύση.

Τελικά στο πρώτο σκέλος είχε δίκιο: Δημοσιογράφος δεν έγινα.

Το Ισλαμικό Κράτος όμως δημιουργήθηκε κανονικότατα, έχει άμεση σχέση με την τότε εισβολή (δείτε σχετικά εδώ) και δεν θα τελειώσει εύκολα ή και καθόλου γιατί όταν τα βάζεις με το «θεό» συνήθως είσαι χαμένος από χέρι…

…και καλά να σκοτώνονται μεταξύ τους αλλόθρησκοι..

…είναι ένα θέμα. Το ότι κάθε γεγονός που συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα έχει να κάνει με πετρέλαιο και λεφτά και όχι με θεούς και δαίμονες είναι επίσης ένα θέμα.

Το ότι μπορεί να πάρουν μαζί τους κι εμάς όμως που θέλουμε την ησυχία μας είναι ένα άλλο θέμα.

Με την ευκαιρία θυμάμαι στην Κύπρο που κάποιος πρότεινε αντί της επανένωσης να… τριχοτομηθεί!

Ένα μέρος για Χριστιανούς Κυπρίους, ένα για Μουσουλμάνους κι ένα για εκείνους που βαρέθηκαν όλους τους καθυστερημένους! Αυτή ναι, ήταν μια πρόταση λύσης πραγματικά βάσιμη…

…άντε να δούμε πώς θα το λύσουν το Κυπριακό by the way (που λαλούν και στη Λευκωσία) που το θέλουν διακαώς διάφοροι και πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει λειτουργικό από τη στιγμή που βρίσκεται το νησί τέρμα Θεού – αρχή Αλλάχ και με τέτοιο εκρηκτικό διεθνές περιβάλλον.

Για αυτό σου λέω: Προσοχή στα ναρκωτικά!

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως εάν έφτασες στην ηλικία της Λογικής (πάνω κάτω λίγο μετά τα 20-25) κι έχεις πάρει μυρωδιά τι γίνεται ίσως θα σε βοηθούσε το παρακάτω βίντεο να πας λίγο παραπέρα τη συλλογική σου σκέψη – ειδικά αν δεν θες να καταλήξεις «ζωσμένος εκρηκτικά» εν ονόματι κάποιας θρησκείας, κόμματος, ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας και άλλων ταλιμπανικής υφής δογμάτων.

Ίων Χριστοφιλόπουλος
Δημοσιογράφος, Μουσικός

Tribune​


----------

